# What's your real name?



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

For fun. If it was done before, there's plenty of new ppl now. 

Mine is no secret...


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 6, 2009)

I've got a lot of names, but the one I am called most is Nate.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

C.J. Hardock... At your service *tips hat*


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

Bones McBigdick

Nah, I'm Hillary. XD


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Bones McBigdick


 
I might borrow that, if that's ok.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

My name already sounds sexual.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ha, my name is Nick


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 6, 2009)

Jadene (Jade - een)


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

Nick said:


> I might borrow that, if that's ok.



Haha, I don't care. I probably osmosis'd it off something anyways.  Can't remember what though.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh ok, this is just for first names then.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaron


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh ok, this is just for first names then.


 then ignore my last name

Call me C.J.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm called "Chrissy" by my classmates.


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2009)

Nobhody.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Tom Hora. Easiest name ever.  

I felt like posting first and surname, deal with it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

John Smith might have something to say about that but ok


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinda stalker-y, eh?

I mentioned it in another thread somewhere once.. It's Kevin.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 6, 2009)

Miles. How quaint.


----------



## Fluory (Aug 6, 2009)

Kristen. The first three letters of my last name spell "God."


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, hate to jam the thread... Wait, no, I do. It kind of turns me on. Anyways, I'm not sharing. I'm a very private person online. But if you want, I could lie. Or just make some bad poetry about masturbating a cat. 

The jokey stuff I do serves as a way of being more open with people. And it attracts the warrior amazon gnome women from another dimension to have nookie with me. And give me chocolate and new socks. Okay, moving on...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Nobhody.





RAGE DUMP


----------



## Conte (Aug 6, 2009)

My name.  Oh man.  It's one of those really rare ones that hardly anyone has ever heard of. 

Are you ready for this?  It's David.  Oh lord.  The rarity kills you, doesn't it?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 6, 2009)

Greg Shado Reid


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 6, 2009)

...Ashley...


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 6, 2009)

Look in their profile


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 6, 2009)

Cody...


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Jeff.



PFFFFFF all the mystery out the window


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 6, 2009)

Ehh I don't have my real name in my profile...YET well I doubt any of my friends will track me down and discover that I'm a fur, ad if they did, they'd have to have good furry knowledge to know furry sites. So my name is Victor


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> RAGE DUMP


What?  Not a fan of the Odyssey? I always thought Homer was a decent writer.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> What?  Not a fan of the Odyssey? I always thought Homer was a decent writer.



Ruined me in high school


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> PFFFFFF all the mystery out the window



Lou.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Lou.



What are you, my uncle?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Cody...


 
That name fits you perfectly lol.  idk why, it just fits with how your fursona looks.


----------



## Takun (Aug 6, 2009)

Super Sekret online, sorry.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What are you, my uncle?



What does that even mean?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> What does that even mean?



Actually it doesn't mean a whole lot.


Like every person in my family calls me Lou


----------



## Yuki18 (Aug 6, 2009)

.... i'm a guy but with a girl's name, my name is Magella


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 6, 2009)

My name sounds so generic, I hate it. I desperately want to change it. T.T

Plus my father must've been on drugs, like he said he used to do, to give me the stupid middle name I have! 

And he's already expressed discouragement against changing it. T_T
Damn dad...



Conte said:


> My name.  Oh man.  It's one of those really rare ones that hardly anyone has ever heard of.
> 
> Are you ready for this?  It's David.  Oh lord.  The rarity kills you, doesn't it?



Rare? :/ 
I've known at least three Davids in my life time, one of which is a well known forum member here, David M Awsome, another is a longtime Kiwi penpal of mine.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Rare? :/
> I've known at least three Davids in my life time, one of which is a well known forum member here, David M Awsome, another is a longtime Kiwi penpal of mine.


I believe he was being facetious...


----------



## Krevan (Aug 6, 2009)

Well in the real world I'm Matt Rhodes
My name in the army is "Weasel Tits" or "Hey Private" <--- Matthew doesn't exist here lol


----------



## Cyrus (Aug 6, 2009)

Samuel James Hendrick.

STALK ME AND DIE.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> Samuel James Hendrick.
> 
> STALK ME AND DIE.



No thanks, sheesh.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 6, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Well in the real world I'm Matt Rhodes
> My name in the army is "Weasel Tits" or "Hey Private" <--- Matthew doesn't exist here lol



WEASEL TITS!? ROFLMAO!!! XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

I am surprised no one made fun of my last name yet... Hardock


----------



## Krevan (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah XD... I used to drive our lieutenant's tank and he gave me that name because I would always tell him something more vulgar each passing day with all these different stories. (I tried making him lose a little bit of his sanity each day). And also being a driver or a loader you get extra nasty and dirty working on the tank. 

So he named me that because he thought weasel tits were pretty low to the dirt and repulsive so now the name stuck to me haha. Even my parents loved the nickname so I hear it from them too haha. Name just kind of grew on everyone.

I even have a tab that says "Weasel Tits" for my ACU uniform that goes over my first cavalry patch like a ranger or special forces tab.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

Poet said:


> I am surprised no one made fun of my last name yet... Hardock


Quiet. The adults are talking.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Poet said:


> I am surprised no one made fun of my last name yet... Hardock


 
Or mine, lol...Hora. Both are easy to manipulate.



LucidDarkness said:


> Quiet. The adults are talking.


 
Poet's older than you, dude.  lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

Indeeed.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

T'was a joke. >_>


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> T'was a joke. >_>


 
T'was obvious. But it's funny to point out.

lol, sorry, I sound like I'm mocking you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> T'was a joke. >_>


 I approve of this use of Renaissance English.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 6, 2009)

Salvatore, but everyone just calls me Sal or Baron.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 6, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Yeah XD... I used to drive our lieutenant's tank and he gave me that name because I would always tell him something more vulgar each passing day with all these different stories. (I tried making him lose a little bit of his sanity each day). And also being a driver or a loader you get extra nasty and dirty working on the tank.
> 
> So he named me that because he thought weasel tits were pretty low to the dirt and repulsive so now the name stuck to me haha. Even my parents loved the nickname so I hear it from them too haha. Name just kind of grew on everyone.
> 
> I even have a tab that says "Weasel Tits" for my ACU uniform that goes over my first cavalry patch like a ranger or special forces tab.



You don't mind if I call you weasel tits from now on, do you?


----------



## alicewater (Aug 6, 2009)

My name is the first part of my username.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 6, 2009)

*John Rocketlauncher*


----------



## Krevan (Aug 6, 2009)

Go right ahead haha, Ill post a picture of the tab within the next few days.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 6, 2009)

Beryl Revorse. Not too fond of it but it sets me apart from most names out there.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 6, 2009)

My name is 'Eirik' which means eternal/only ruler.
Now, bow down or I'll destroy you.



Krevan said:


> I even have a tab that says "Weasel Tits" for my ACU uniform that goes over my first cavalry patch like a ranger or special forces tab.



Awesome xD
I though you got the nickname because you got caught while watching yiff in the army or something. 
That, or very small nipples.


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2009)

My name is Nick, but I desperately want to change it to Alexander, like mother's father...


----------



## Piccard (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll only say that my first name is Rodolphe. And I'm quite proud to have an uncommon name like that.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 6, 2009)

my real name? to tell you but the first syllable of my name would take untold aeons, and tear the universe asunder.


............. it's Duane.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 6, 2009)

Christian. thats gets to be anoying as i'm an athiest. I hate my name.


----------



## Keirel (Aug 6, 2009)

Kane which is a freaking awesome name especially when you combinine it with my last name Armstrong. Kane Armstrong sounds pretty badass I reckon.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 6, 2009)

they call me JACO.. it's a abbreviation of my whole name


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol 3 guys named Nick and a bunch of other different names


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 6, 2009)

Gilles, it's french.



pheonix said:


> Miles. How quaint.


I didn't know that, I like that name.


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Lol 3 guys named Nick and a bunch of other different names


We're full of win


----------



## Sam (Aug 6, 2009)

Lulz, my last name rhymes with Jizz.



And it sucks :[

But my IRL is Adam. Which, I don't know why I didn't register that name instead. :[ 


It's only one letter off.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 6, 2009)

It's Justin.  <.-.<


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Aug 6, 2009)

My name is James sup


----------



## Russ (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't care for my name too much. Hence I don't like to tell it since I don't like the thought of people knowing me by that name.

Even in RL there are people who just know me as Russ. My real name is nowhere near that though.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 6, 2009)

Rhett Blackburn. I'm only comfortable putting my name here since I just checked Google, and this will be the second time I show up on the net.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 6, 2009)

alright I'm gonna say my full name ( and nickname). Mark Andrew Mckenzie. (Fox)


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 6, 2009)

Lissa. I also go by Molly.

It's pronounced differently than Lisa. Which confuses the hell out of people.


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 6, 2009)

Jacqueline, or just Jackie
I found out if you put my full name in Google Images, a picture of me is the fourth thing to show up. :C


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine's... a well kept secret from 99.9% of the fandom. 

I saw one person here that had the same first name as me so far.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

A boy named Sue.
+1 awesome if you get the ref.
well my name is Scott. i went on vacation recently with 3 Travis' and another Scott, so real fun with names. i really want to change my name though, to either a German name, or Yuri, and yes i know what it means in Japenese, i mean in the Russkie language.


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

Hah, name fun. I can't escape people named Nick, Nate, and Zack.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 6, 2009)

My name's Dylan.....

but most people call me 'dog-collar' or 'dildo.'


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> My name's Dylan.....
> 
> but most people call me 'dog-collar' or 'dildo.'



how did you get the name 'dildo'? i can understand from Dylan, but still very random.


----------



## Hir (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> how did you get the name 'dildo'? i can understand from Dylan, but still very random.


Probably because his friends are "huurrrr duurrrr sex is funny duuurp".

My name? Joseph.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

lol, search my full name on google, and the first dude that comes up is a deceased Dr. Tom Hora who is the  founder of the discipline of metapsychiatry XD.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 6, 2009)

Tommy. :3


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 6, 2009)

Michael
Next thread will ask for credit card details


----------



## Doubler (Aug 6, 2009)

Ruurd.


----------



## selkie (Aug 6, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol, search my full name on google, and the first dude that comes up is a deceased Dr. Tom Hora who is the  founder of the discipline of metapsychiatry XD.



You should have said.
That was you. D:
You could have metapsychoanalyzed all of us and _we wouldn't know you were bullshitting.
_


Campbell is my real name.


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Michael
> Next thread will ask for credit card details


 
says the guy who replied lolz


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

selkie said:


> You should have said.
> That was you. D:
> You could have metapsychoanalyzed all of us and _we wouldn't know you were bullshitting._


 
he died in 1995.  I didn't die in 1995, so the thought never crossed my mind. lol


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 6, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> blackfuredfox said:
> 
> 
> > how did you get the name 'dildo'? i can understand from Dylan, but still very random.
> ...



this


----------



## selkie (Aug 6, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> he died in 1995.  I didn't die in 1995, so the thought never crossed my mind. lol



Wha-
Oh. Okay then.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

selkie said:


> Wha-
> Oh. Okay then.



is that a bug on the end of your post?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> is that a bug on the end of your post?



I freaked out and went to brush it off the moniter. XD


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't feel like saying my real name on here, so I will post the definition of my name in latin. It will probably be easy to guess, but meh.

Patricius


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2009)

Stan.


Takumi_L said:


> Super Sekret online, sorry.


 LEON------!


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> A boy named Sue.



I tell ya, life ain't easy for a boy named "Sue."


----------



## Wreth (Aug 6, 2009)

I have pretty much one of the best first names a furry could have, can anyone guess? And no cheating if I know you outside the forums and you know my name >=[.


----------



## selkie (Aug 6, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I freaked out and went to brush it off the moniter. XD




O:


... :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I tell ya, life ain't easy for a boy named "Sue."



you gain +2 awesome for not only knowing the song, but one of the verses.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 6, 2009)

Hugh Jass


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 6, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Hugh Jass



Hey there. 

XD lol


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine is Brandon

Yay...


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you gain +2 awesome for not only knowing the song, but one of the verses.



Heh.  It's an awesome song - one of my faves from Cash.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm Rory


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

I like that name. Tho not one I hear too often.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

You'll have to be really close to me to tell you.  :V


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 6, 2009)

Kenny, reporting for duty ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You'll have to be really close to me to tell you.  :V



http://transitiontowns.org/uploads/TransitionNetwork/FaceToFace.jpg
close enough? :3

im mathias^^


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 6, 2009)

-.-" Kody...  boring plane kody yup thats me


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> A boy named Sue.



MY NAME IS SUE!  HOW DO YOU DO!  NOW YOU GONNA DIE!

Ariel's my chosen name, and I'm still debating on making it my legal name.  Only my family and closest friends get to call me by my given name.

Ariel Kerfluffy Thornton =p


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratko Mladic. Don't google search me...


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 6, 2009)

My name is Bjornward Michael Keaton Fizzlebottom the Fifth.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> MY NAME IS SUE!  HOW DO YOU DO!  NOW YOU GONNA DIE!
> 
> Ariel's my chosen name, and I'm still debating on making it my legal name.  Only my family and closest friends get to call me by my given name.
> 
> Ariel Kerfluffy Thornton =p



+1 awesome for you.
i have finally found a name a like and may change to, Otto Von Schroter, with the 2 dots i cant recall the name above the o in Schroter. reason, i rather get back to my German side.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 6, 2009)

Johnny Cash is amazing, blackfuredfox. :3


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> +1 awesome for you.
> i have finally found a name a like and may change to, Otto Von Schroter, with the 2 dots i cant recall the name above the o in Schroter. reason, i rather get back to my German side.



SchrÃ¶ter?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Johnny Cash is amazing, blackfuredfox. :3


+1 awesome, i agree, everyone like Johnny Cash.


Werevixen said:


> SchrÃ¶ter?



how did you do that, do you have a special keyboard.


----------



## Liam (Aug 6, 2009)

My name is Tom, but people call me Jim.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 6, 2009)

johnny cash is bad ass, before he died he released his own gothic clothing line.. that man was a true hero.. i loved his music espicialy his cover with nick cave when they did "in the gheto" by elvis


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> +1 awesome, i agree, everyone like Johnny Cash.
> 
> 
> how did you do that, do you have a special keyboard.



I have an AZERTY keyboard.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2009)

Sammy, but I go by Rhys.

... I hate them both.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> johnny cash is bad ass, before he died he released his own gothic clothing line.. that man was a true hero.. i loved his music espicialy his cover with nick cave when they did "in the gheto" by elvis



damn, sorry for derailing, Johnny Cash thread now made.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 6, 2009)

Alex. Strangely I don't know another single person with my name


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 6, 2009)

My name is a secret. I think maybe only one or two people on this site know it.... as far as I can remember


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

CathoraGal said:


> Jacqueline, or just Jackie
> I found out if you put my full name in Google Images, a picture of me is the fourth thing to show up. :C



holyfuckinghell me too :3
EDIT:
..Except the google images thing x3


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Actually it doesn't mean a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Like every person in my family calls me Lou



Okay
What should i call you, then?
Because if you don't give me something other than initials, I'm going to go back to calling you bload.


----------



## Daimos (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah... Kai Leon. Not a rare name I think, but I like it


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2009)

prepare to laugh
ahem Donald Drew. Sargeant


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Joe.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Jeff.





jellyhurwit said:


> Joe.



Make up your mind.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

My friends call me Joe. My real name's Jeff.
I don't know.
I don't get it either.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 6, 2009)

Robert Evans. Just a step above "John Smith". :/


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> My friends call me Joe. My real name's Jeff.
> I don't know.
> I don't get it either.



Oh right. It'd be weird if they called you Jelly. Right Dave?

Also, what's with people giving out their full names? I wouldn't want anything like that on the internet. It might seem like no-ones going to see it but once you've posted it you can't take it back.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Oh right. It'd be weird if they called you Jelly. Right Dave?



Dave's my dad's name, actually.
So, that's kind of weird.

I like Jelly, though.
I think it'd be a really neat nickname.

But all the furfags call me Matt.
(Actually, they call me Matty, which is kind of annoying. But I mean, I go to the cons with real friends, and they call me Joe in front of them, so they're starting to do that too.)


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 6, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> prepare to laugh
> ahem Donald Drew. Sargeant



That's not the most laughable.  I know of two families who should never join the Navy.  I met a Seaman Stain, and I read news about the advancement of Seaman Sample to Petty Officer Third Class.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 6, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> That's not the most laughable.  I know of two families who should never join the Navy.  I met a Seaman Stain, and I read news about the advancement of Seaman Sample to Petty Officer Third Class.



His parents must have had an unhealthy captain pugwash obsession.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 6, 2009)

Adelio Alberto Carnita Romero-RodrÃ­guez del AltÃ³mare =3

Try saying that fast five times.


----------



## Jayhenn (Aug 6, 2009)

Jayson.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Adelio Alberto Carnita Romero-RodrÃ­guez del AltÃ³mare =3
> 
> Try saying that fast five times.


 Adelio Alberto Carnita Romero-RodrÃ­guez del AltÃ³mare
Adelio Alberto Carnita Romero-RodrÃ­guez del AltÃ³mare  
Adelio Alberto Carnita Romero-RodrÃ­guez del AltÃ³mare 
Adelio Alberto Carnita Romero-RodrÃ­guez del AltÃ³mare 
Adelio Alberto Carnita Romero-RodrÃ­guez del AltÃ³mare 

:V


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 6, 2009)

stephen


----------



## Tazzin (Aug 6, 2009)

Patricia, I go by Patty though.


----------



## Kittiara (Aug 6, 2009)

China.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 6, 2009)

Alexandra.  Don't call me Alexandria.  XD


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 6, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Alexandra. Don't call me Alexandria. XD


how about alex =3


----------



## Nightlinez (Aug 6, 2009)

Magen


----------



## bozzles (Aug 6, 2009)

William.


----------



## kitedj (Aug 6, 2009)

mike hunt


jokin lol its dan


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 6, 2009)

kitedj said:


> mike hunt



NOWAI, MINE'S MIKE HAWK!


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 6, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> how about alex =3



That's what I go by :3


----------



## X (Aug 6, 2009)

Zach (short for zachary), its not my first name, but its what i go by most of the time. I dont like my real first name.


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> That's not the most laughable.  I know of two families who should never join the Navy.  I met a Seaman Stain, and I read news about the advancement of Seaman Sample to Petty Officer Third Class.


I know a Semen Guzzler.  Was the Navy being unintentionally hilarious when they did their ranking structure?  Probably so.

My name is...jon


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 6, 2009)

CathoraGal said:


> Jacqueline, or just Jackie
> I found out if you put my full name in Google Images, a picture of me is the fourth thing to show up. :C


Lol. After reading this, I typed in my first and last name. I don't see me until the second page of results. Me in my pink collar :lol:

Oh yeah, my name is Marilyn. Google that and all you will see is Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm just ok with my name _not_  showing up in a google search. that I know of.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikki.  And no, it's not short for Nichole.  Just Nikki....bad enough I have people in my own family call me Nichole lol


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2009)

I didn't know there was "Nikki" in english... :S 
In greek, though, it's pretty common


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 7, 2009)

Richard. If you wanna be all fancy about it, my full name is: Richard Olof Micheal Karlsson


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 7, 2009)

My name is Harry Bacon
no, but that name is possible to have...
actually it's Ben Gay
but no it's not that one either...
My real name is...fuck what IS my real name??...
well anyway they call me Bates...Master Bates
I know, terrible puns, all of them. x)


----------



## Kajet (Aug 7, 2009)

Jim, or my legal name James...

Yeah... I kinda seem to have a slight issue with sharing names with infinitely more known people...


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 7, 2009)

Conte said:


> My name.  Oh man.  It's one of those really rare ones that hardly anyone has ever heard of.
> 
> Are you ready for this?  It's David.  Oh lord.  The rarity kills you, doesn't it?



I can out do that, for no body has hear my name before. Joe is the name david is my middle name.  must of came in second for most common.


----------



## Fiereci (Aug 7, 2009)

My name is a Dutch one an no-one but the Dutch (and Flemish) know how to pronounce it >:
Maaike

Double A and tripe vowel horaay.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Richard. If you wanna be all fancy about it, my full name is: Richard Olof Micheal Karlsson


your name is richard? =D 
hiya dick =D


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 7, 2009)

Jack.


----------



## Rosenkreuz Kiyubi (Aug 7, 2009)

Soon as I can get around to having my name officially changed, Rosenkreuz _is_ what my name will be. ^.=.^


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 7, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> your name is richard? =D
> hiya dick =D


Wait... What?


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 7, 2009)

Jonathan. Though everyone at work calls me Richard. They must think I'm a dick xD

True story! Honest


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Wait... What?


 dick is a nick name for richard

william 
will
bill

robert
rob
bob

richard
rick
dick


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2009)

Robbie, unfortunately. Legally it's Robert, but I would still rather use my middle name, Donald.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine is Cerith, friends call me Cer. If they're being Snobby they'll use my middle name (Edwyn).


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 7, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> Mine is Cerith, friends call me Cer. If they're being Snobby they'll use my middle name (Edwyn).



I still don't understand how calling you by your middle name is snobbish. Dx


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 7, 2009)

My name is Alexandre, but i preffer be called just Alex (That's how everyone call me anyway) Or by my nickname Sasquatch =D
Side note, My family name in frend sound like You're a moron XD So sometime Alex You're a moron, just funny so i don't care


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 7, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> My name is Alexandre, but i preffer be called just Alex (That's how everyone call me anyway) Or by my nickname Sasquatch =D
> Side note, My family name in frend sound like You're a moron XD So sometime Alex You're a moron, just funny so i don't care



dude really, my freinds call me Big Foot because i wear big combat boots and wear a size 14 and the military makes em' big.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 7, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> dude really, my freinds call me Big Foot because i wear big combat boots and wear a size 14 and the military makes em' big.


 They call me sasquatch 'cause i'm hairy XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 7, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> They call me sasquatch 'cause i'm hairy XD



ha, i used to be Yeti til i had to be shaved for ROTC.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

My real name is Rafa.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

My name is Nargle.... =D

Also there are absolutely no pictures of me anywhere on the internet, unless you count photos of the whole Marching Band from when I was in high school, even though we all look identical and you can't see our faces.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My name is Nargle.... =D
> 
> Also there are absolutely no pictures of me anywhere on the internet, unless you count photos of the whole Marching Band from when I was in high school, even though we all look identical and you can't see our faces.



First thing that came to mind "We are Legion..."


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> First thing that came to mind "We are Legion..."



What now? Sort of over my head I think..


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> What now? Sort of over my head I think..



The marching band. You all look the same and you can't see your faces.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> The marching band. You all look the same and you can't see your faces.



Oh, okay =3


----------



## lowlow64 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jonathon. I go by Jon though.


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 7, 2009)

James - I go by Jimmy or Jay a lot though.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 7, 2009)

My name is Saparmurat.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay
> What should i call you, then?
> Because if you don't give me something other than initials, I'm going to go back to calling you bload.



Louis is fine.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2009)

Greg. OMG WHO WOULD HAVE GUESSED


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 8, 2009)

I talked to a guy called Satan a few days ago.

True story.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 8, 2009)

Daniel

Goddamn biblical names.


----------



## DuncanFox (Aug 8, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Greg. OMG WHO WOULD HAVE GUESSED



Unoriginal foxes FTW!

(Hi, I'm Duncan)


----------



## Takoto (Aug 8, 2009)

Lydia.


----------



## Kvasir (Aug 8, 2009)

who wants to know? haha Rose!


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 8, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I still don't understand how calling you by your middle name is snobbish. Dx



Edwyn is a posh name, so they'll be like "Oh dear Edwyn, do get us some tea"


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kyle Allan Escue



inb4 HOLY SHIT GAY NAME


----------



## Tycho (Aug 8, 2009)

You people realize that posting your real names here (especially your full ones) turns you into easier fraud targets and possibly stalker bait, right?


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine is Collin X. Smith.  Some people have a hard time with my first name for some reason, so I go by Xan.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You people realize that posting your real names here (especially your full ones) turns you into easier fraud targets and possibly stalker bait, right?



I'm sure there are lots of people with my first name in Miami. The people who post there full names are kinda retarded but it's there choice to take the chance.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 8, 2009)

Lord Yiffington of ironpath.net XIII

EDIT:


Tycho said:


> You people realize that posting your real names here (especially your full ones) turns you into easier fraud targets and possibly stalker bait, right?




OH SHIT.


----------



## Holsety (Aug 8, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Daniel
> 
> Goddamn biblical names.


Second.

Fucking Bible :c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Unoriginal foxes FTW!
> 
> (Hi, I'm Duncan)



*CLICHE HIGH FIVE*


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 8, 2009)

Masayuki Taguchi. And, no, I'm not that stupid manga artist.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2009)

I mostly get called Pip, a shortened version of my first name.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 8, 2009)

My name is Augusto.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 8, 2009)

My last name is Wolf


----------



## Arcane hollow (Aug 8, 2009)

Dresden Cartwright...Yes i'm named after a damn city >.<


----------



## X (Aug 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> possibly stalker bait



who the hell would want to stalk me?

except for maybe the government >.>

honestly, i don't think that I am cool/attractive enough to be stalker bait, and my age here is still a secret, so no stalkers based on age ether.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm preeeeetty sure posting your name on a public forum isn't a smart thing to do.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

My name is Guy McGuy.  You can call me Guy.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm Batman


----------



## Kitty (Aug 10, 2009)

The name is Jessica. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 10, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I'm Batman



Batman Bin Suparman?


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 10, 2009)

A name known only to me and a few chosen associates.
*shifty eyes*...you folks know who you are


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 10, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I'm preeeeetty sure posting your name on a public forum isn't a smart thing to do.



I dont give a fuck, I'm drinking tango and blaring tupac

How many furries fell victim to tha yiff
Rest in peace young fuzzy
there's a Heaven for a 'G'
be a lie
If I told ya that I never thought of death
my furries
we tha last 'suiters left
but life goes on....


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Aug 10, 2009)

Daley Leungsangnam

and I can say ... the ONLY one in the world


----------



## Slade (Aug 10, 2009)

Richard C. Mongler.
:V



Fluory said:


> Kristen. The first three letters of my last name spell "God."


I know someone named Kristen Godwin. Maybe I should kill her and see if you stop posting. >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2009)

Slade said:


> I know someone named Kristen Godwin. Maybe I should kill her and see if you stop posting. >.>


This is an excellent idea. Also, I lol'd.


----------



## kashaki (Aug 10, 2009)

Matthew


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 10, 2009)

Donal Kelly. Slightly less common than "David", ain't it?


----------



## Traumerei (Aug 10, 2009)

Chris Hanson.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

~*~Brianna~*~


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 10, 2009)

The alias that I go by is Jesse James. I sometimes spell it Jessie.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 11, 2009)

You can look at my profile if you really wanted to know but what the hell, da name is Joseph 

Shit I'm one of the three wise men


----------



## Poink (Aug 11, 2009)

Jad Delamare

i'm french, that's why it sounds weird.


----------



## Foxus (Aug 11, 2009)

Alex. Which always seems too popular these days.


----------



## Kyzen (Aug 11, 2009)

Stephen is my real name.... Boring amirite?


----------



## omegaro (Aug 12, 2009)

I probably have the second most boring/generic guy name next to John Smith. Mine's Matt Smith.


----------



## selkie (Aug 12, 2009)

omegaro said:


> I probably have the second most boring/generic guy name next to John Smith. Mine's Matt Smith.



I know someone named Matt Smith, but I don't think you're him because he's not in Texas.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

i ahve a uni-sex name, shannon. but i prefrably go by the name Cruluo.


----------



## Poink (Aug 12, 2009)

selkie said:


> I know someone named Matt Smith, but I don't think you're him because he's not in Texas.



_Oh my ex lives in Texas..._


----------



## Poink (Aug 12, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Jadene (Jade - een)



Almost the same name!


----------



## DJ BassLion (Aug 12, 2009)

my real name is jake. =D


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 12, 2009)

My real name is private, only a select few online know my real name.


----------



## Poink (Aug 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My real name is private, only a select few online know my real name.



oh boy! I KNOW someone that was named like this!
Yeah.. "private"... It's a cool name!
I think.. His surname was Ryan.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Poink said:


> oh boy! I KNOW someone that was named like this!
> Yeah.. "private"... It's a cool name!
> I think.. His surname was Ryan.



Ha...Ha...Ha....You know what i meant


----------



## Shindo (Aug 12, 2009)

yo dawg my name is Evan


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Why would anyone want to give out their real name so freely on a site such as this one?


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Andreas. :O


----------



## Poink (Aug 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why would anyone want to give out their real name so freely on a site such as this one?



Well, dude, what's the point of posting that if you're not going to give away your name?
And I doubt you're the only one wearing your name anyway, nobody is going to stalk you


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Poink said:


> Well, dude, what's the point of posting that if you're not going to give away your name?
> And I doubt you're the only one wearing your name anyway, nobody is going to stalk you



Probably not. Although i do like some privacy. Only a select few online friends know my real name.

But to give ya a hint, mine is a scottish name


----------



## Matt (Aug 13, 2009)

Guess...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 13, 2009)

Matt said:


> Guess...



Is it Steve?


----------



## Thatch (Aug 13, 2009)

English speakers can't pronounce it either way.



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Is it Steve?



Not unless he keeps animals deep whithin his heart.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 13, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> Andreas. :O



Dudddddddde, that's my dad's name.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why would anyone want to give out their real name so freely on a site such as this one?


 
I don't know about you but I can protect myself so they can come if they want to but they will just end up with a broken jaw :3


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2009)

Azeroth the ancient god


----------



## Synapse (Aug 14, 2009)

My real name is Daniel, not a very exciting name.  lol


----------



## Snack (Aug 14, 2009)

Herro, my name is Devon and my last name is (close to) a famous stone.


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Aug 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I don't know about you but I can protect myself so they can come if they want to but they will just end up with a broken jaw :3


 
same here, were i work i take a gun.....and yes its part of my job.

ps:my name is nick


----------



## nanokoex (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm chris, a very common name.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 14, 2009)

D-Did I already post here?!
I have no iddeaa! D:
Oh well. My name is Jackie.
Well... Actually, it's Jacqueline. But I've always been called Jackie.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 14, 2009)

Timitei said:


> D-Did I already post here?!
> I have no iddeaa! D:
> Oh well. My name is Jackie.
> Well... Actually, it's Jacqueline. But I've always been called Jackie.



Will you go to bed with me?

BTw, your avarat looks like a guy pissing a raindow, are you really a girl?


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 14, 2009)

yes and I got a really uncommon name...
Dave


----------



## Thatch (Aug 14, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> yes and I got a really uncommon name...
> Dave



"I can;t do that Dave"


----------



## Midna (Aug 14, 2009)

Zack


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Carlos


----------



## Snack (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Carlos




LOL THAT'S MY UNCLE'S NAME. YOU STOLE IT GIVE IT BACK.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> LOL THAT'S MY UNCLE'S NAME. YOU STOLE IT GIVE IT BACK.


 No, lol


----------



## Snack (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> No, lol



why, he is in dire need of his name. D:


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> why, he is in dire need of his name. D:


Nope. His new Name is NAMELESS


----------



## Snack (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Nope. His new Name is NAMELESS




fffffuuuuuuuuuu

Who will take of baby Madden ('09)?

WHO?!??@J$#


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> fffffuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Who will take of baby Madden ('09)?
> 
> WHO?!??@J$#


 o.0?


----------



## Snack (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> o.0?



CHILDREN CAN'T LIVE WITH NAMELESS PARENTS.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> CHILDREN CAN'T LIVE WITH NAMELESS PARENTS.


 PARENTS CAN'T LIVE WITH NAMELESS CHILDREN


----------



## Snack (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> PARENTS CAN'T LIVE WITH NAMELESS CHILDREN





STOP IT, YOU'RE SCARING BABY MADDEN! D;


----------



## Wildside (Aug 14, 2009)

Jay.  

I have many, many annoying nicknames. Many that I'd kill a person if they repeated it.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 15, 2009)

.. I prefer not to say.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Dane. Are you happier now that you know?


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 15, 2009)

I really don't get the point of hiding your first name on the internet. Are you doing something that horrible that  no one can even know your first name?
Personally, I would be weirded out if I knew someone who never told me their first name. 

But then again, that's just me. I know some people have to be super top secret about things for.. some reason. ;/

Oh, and mine is Cherise. I don't know if I've posted it here yet, or if I have  just been lurking.


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 15, 2009)

Treasure. I kid you not, thats my actual name on my birth certificate. And no, my mum was not a hippie. She was punk and young when she had me. Not sure if that explains why I was named Treasure.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 15, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> Treasure. I kid you not, thats my actual name on my birth certificate. And no, my mum was not a hippie. She was punk and young when she had me. Not sure if that explains why I was named Treasure.


That's actually pretty awesome. Do you go by the first name, or do you have a nickname/middle name that you go by?
As far as weird names, you could have done a lot worse. I knew a girl named Precious. It reminds me of a fluffy yappy dog's name...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> Treasure. I kid you not, thats my actual name on my birth certificate. And no, my mum was not a hippie. She was punk and young when she had me. Not sure if that explains why I was named Treasure.



I know a guy named Fortune. I have to get you two together.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 15, 2009)

Fuzzle McOreilly.
Alright its not...But I can dream :'<


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 15, 2009)

@Tox-foxx: I usually just go by Treasure. At one point my best friend called me either TK or Kuma-chan. And yes it could be worse XD 

@Secretfur: Funny thing is there was a girl with the name Fortune whom people kept mixing me up with. It was really quite annoying. *shakes head*


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 15, 2009)

Samantha, my last name is Scottish.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> @Secretfur: Funny thing is there was a girl with the name Fortune whom people kept mixing me up with. It was really quite annoying. *shakes head*



You think you got it bad? I'm mistaken for Dan, Dale, Dom, David & even fucking Darragh all the time. Seems people are too stupid to remember a 4-letter name.


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 15, 2009)

secretfur said:


> You think you got it bad? I'm mistaken for Dan, Dale, Dom, David & even fucking Darragh all the time. Seems people are too stupid to remember a 4-letter name.


 
*snerk* Wow well, I don't have room for excuse then do I? Though having to talk to at least 5 people to change my name on my school ID from treshire to Treasure 3 times might come close. I think it may have been my terrible hand-writing when filling out the proper forms.


----------



## Snack (Aug 15, 2009)

Wait, my real name is Dicks.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Yautjapet said:


> *snerk* Wow well, I don't have room for excuse then do I? Though having to talk to at least 5 people to change my name on my school ID from treshire to Treasure 3 times might come close. I think it may have been my terrible hand-writing when filling out the proper forms.



I've heard a lot of stories like that. Fortunately people are only too stupid to remember my name, not misspell it. Though my friend Niall has a bank card with his name spelled 'Nail'.

Where the hell did they get 'Treshire' from?


----------



## Poink (Aug 15, 2009)

tox-foxx said:


> I really don't get the point of hiding your first name on the internet. Are you doing something that horrible that  no one can even know your first name?
> Personally, I would be weirded out if I knew someone who never told me their first name.
> 
> But then again, that's just me. I know some people have to be super top secret about things for.. some reason. ;/
> ...



ffff yeah I agree with this
All those stupid comments
"LOL GUESS"
"IM NOT GOING TO SAY IT"
it's a first name, it's not unique and a lot of person probably have the same name as yours.
Plus, what the point of replying if you're not going to say it.
Attention?


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 15, 2009)

secretfur said:


> I've heard a lot of stories like that. Fortunately people are only too stupid to remember my name, not misspell it. Though my friend Niall has a bank card with his name spelled 'Nail'.
> 
> Where the hell did they get 'Treshire' from?


 NO idea really. I think the lady that was repeating my name had a slight accent of some kind. That, combined with my shitty handwriting on the forms probably resulted in 'Treshire'


----------



## veinshadow (Aug 15, 2009)

Cullen.  Anybody ever heard of me?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2009)

no joke.... William.


----------



## Koray (Aug 16, 2009)

veinshadow said:


> Cullen.  Anybody ever heard of me?


Hmmm.... no! x3


----------



## Lukar (Aug 16, 2009)

veinshadow said:


> Cullen.  Anybody ever heard of me?



Oh dear. Quick, someone find me a Jacob Black.


----------



## nobu (Aug 16, 2009)

Richard Hammerbush, couldn't resist.
yes i stole it, and if you know where from your awesome.


----------



## Acara (Aug 16, 2009)

Real name is Whitney. And I hate it.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

I have alot of names.  My first name is Stalker McStalkStalk.  My second name is Fuckyou Furfags.  My most common name is 12yrold whatisthis.


EDIT:  SOO WORTH THE 200th POST!!!!


----------



## Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

my name is Logan. (gawd I hate my name!)
why couldnt I have a cool name like jared or seth. 
my mom was origonally going to name me Colton. I wish she had.


----------



## Liam (Aug 17, 2009)

Apparently my handwriting is so horrendous that my name was mistaken for Maria.  Yeah.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> I have alot of names.  My first name is Stalker McStalkStalk.  My second name is Fuckyou Furfags.  My most common name is 12yrold whatisthis.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  SOO WORTH THE 200th POST!!!!


I thought you might like to know that you are worthless as a troll.

That being said, I'm getting my name changed to Molly.


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 17, 2009)

There is a reason I use my middle name.  People tend to pronounce my first name as "colon"  "Colleen" "Collins" and almost never get the spelling right. I know I have an accent.  But it shouldn't be hard to say "Collin"


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 17, 2009)

Alexandra, please use any nickname form of my name... I hate being called Alexandra D;


----------



## Cuddlez (Aug 18, 2009)

My real name is Zoe Petrichick. For serious.

And if anyone goes "Oh like from Zoey:101!?" they die horribley. >>;;

For some reason people have also thought my name is Joe Patrick. Also apparently I look like a dude from the back, so at school sub's call me "Joe" often. But my name is Zoe.

I'll shut up now. >>


----------



## firespiral (Jul 5, 2011)

My name is william


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 5, 2011)

This is two years old, how did you even find it to necro it?


----------



## firespiral (Jul 5, 2011)

What the heck dose necro mean?


----------



## Takun (Jul 5, 2011)

Necroing is finding a very old post and replying to it, thus pushing it to the front page.  Please let threads that are years old stay dead.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Before the mods close this... Liam.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 5, 2011)

<--- My name is Ben, Big Ben.

I'll give you a few guesses why I'm called Big but you only need one.

Hint: I'm American.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Necro.

And my real name isn't Browder, but that's all you're getting.


----------

